# 13.333 es un número tan bueno como cualquier otro...



## Oldy Nuts

Y ya que nadie me lo celebra, me lo celebro yo. A través de estos 13.333 mensajes he aprendido mucho, he hecho algunos buenos amigos, y capaz que he ayudado a más de alguien. Y me he entretenido un montón.

¡Gracias Mike Kellogg, moderadores y todos quienes mantienen con vida este maravilloso lugar!


----------



## Outsider

Mis felicitaciones, amigo Oldy Nuts.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Outsider, un placer inesperado recibir felicitaciones de un portugués que casi no visita el foro que yo frecuento. Por alguna razón, me hiciste retroceder 48 años, a mi primer contacto con Europa, que fue entrando por el Tejo hacia Lisboa, en viaje en barco hacia Londres...


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Y ya que nadie me lo celebra, me lo celebro yo. A través de estos 13.333 mensajes he aprendido mucho, he hecho algunos buenos amigos, y capaz que he ayudado a más de alguien. Y me he entretenido un montón.
> 
> ¡Gracias Mike Kellogg, moderadores y todos quienes mantienen con vida este maravilloso lugar!



Oldy, amigo, te juro que cuando "cumplas" los 14,000, seré la primera en felicitarte


----------



## Oldy Nuts

bondia said:


> Oldy, amigo, te juro que cuando "cumplas" los 14,000, seré la primera en felicitarte



¡Qué linda manera de empezar el día! Nada mejor que recibir el saludo, que se sabe sincero, de una querida amiga...


----------



## maidinbedlam

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones y el deseo de que podamos contar tus mensajes por muchos miles más...

Un placer verte siempre


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hoy es mi día de suerte. Segunda querida amiga de la mañana...


----------



## blasita

Querido Oldy:

Te doy las gracias de corazón por enésima vez (no me cansaré nunca de hacerlo, aunque tú sí que debes de estar ya más que harto) por tus valiosos comentarios en los foros y por tu amistad. Al ver esa flor se me alegra la cara; no te digo más. *Muchas felicidades* (la próxima vez, que espero que sea pronto, te lo abrimos nosotros).

Espero que -digo: _sé _que_-_ seguiremos disfrutando de tu presencia muchos, muchos mensajes más.

Besotes.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¡Pero qué profusión de hermosas flores que me llega hoy! Mis pobres copihues palidecen de envidia al verme rodeado de tantas buenas amigas...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bueno, con tanto piropo, yo también quiero participar, a ver si algo me toca. 
¡Gracias por tus posts, Oldy!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Maravillado y agradecido de tantas amigas que me levantan el ánimo y el ego. Y ya sé que arraso con las mujeres (y no quiero ni pensar lo que diría mi esposa si leyera esto) pero, ¿acaso no he hecho aquí en los foros ningún amigo de mi propio sexo? (sí, _sexo_, no _género. C_omo en los *viejos* tiempos).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo y una felicitación por tan bello número. Aunque no se me puedan adjudicar adjetivos en -a, como a tanta ninfa y musa como por aquí transitan, date por felicitado y acariciado.
Larga vida y salud.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

XiaoRoel said:


> Un saludo y una felicitación por tan bello número. Aunque no se me puedan adjudicar adjetivos en -a, como a tanta ninfa y musa como por aquí transitan, date por felicitado y acariciado.
> Larga vida y salud.



Me honra recibir el saludo de alguien con una reputación tan envidiable como la tuya , sobre todo después de comprobar que es completamente merecida. Obviamente, no me basta con tener más mensajes publicados que tú... Muchas gracias.


----------



## la_machy

Un poquitito tarde, mi queridísimo Oldy, pero te diré algo que se dice por acá ''nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena''.
¿Qué te digo? Que agradezco esos 13,333 que has depositado en este foro.
 Me ha dado mucho gusto venir a felicitarte. Espero, como muchos otros, algunos 13,333 más.

Cariños,
 Marie.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Días más, días menos; mensajes más, mensajes menos. Detalles sin importancia para recibir el saludo de mi querida "hechicera" (¿alguien más que tú y yo sabrá a qué me refiero?).


----------



## la_machy

Oldy Nuts said:


> Días más, días menos; mensajes más, mensajes menos. Detalles sin importancia para recibir el saludo de mi querida "hechicera" (¿alguien más que tú y yo sabrá a qué me refiero?).


Dejémoslo en el misterio .
Besos, 
M.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

la_machy said:


> Dejémoslo en el misterio .
> Besos,
> M.



¡Pero por supuesto!

Cariños,

Oldy.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, quietly, I passed unnoticed the 14,000 mark.


----------



## duvija

Y ya estás en los 14029! felicitaciones, Oldy, de otra dama antigua... Bueno, que recibiste saludos también de hombres, carancho! Me propongo abrirte un hilo para los 15.000....


----------



## swift

No hace falta que le cortés su afición autocongratulatoria.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> No hace falta que le cortés su afición autocongratulatoria.



bueno, bueno, no te pongas celoso. Te abro uno a vos también cuando llegues a los quince mil....


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Well, quietly, I passed unnoticed the 14,000 mark.



Felicidades, Oldy. A pasar muchos más miles de estos. Besotes.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> No hace falta que le cortés su afición autocongratulatoria.



¿Soy el único? ¿Tiene algo de malo?


----------



## k-in-sc

But who's counting ...?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> But who's counting ...?



Well, I guess WR is, for they publish the number of messages posted by each participant. And I cannot help feeling proud when I cross any major landmark...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es impresionante: los foreros de este hilo andamos, en total, por los 130.000 mensajes. Má o menos. Una barbaridad.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I wonder what would be the result of adding our ages...


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> I wonder what would be the result of adding our ages...



Oh, no! We'd pass the million...


----------



## swift

Nos remontaríamos, como mínimo, al Pleistoceno incipiente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero curiosamente el número de post no es ocultable, sí el de la edad que observo falta en muchos perfiles. ¿Por qué será?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Xiao, entiendo que el número de mensajes lo pone el sistema, lo que explica que no pueda ocultarse. La edad es un dato que no es obligatorio proporcionar, y que el sistema no puede inventar si no ha sido proporcionada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Oldy, era una ironía en español, sobre la coquetería de los foreros amigos que no ponen su edad en el perfil público. Una broma.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

XiaoRoel said:


> Oldy, era una ironía en español, sobre la coquetería de los foreros amigos que no ponen su edad en el perfil público. Una broma.



Pues parece que hoy estoy un poco lerdo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay días para todo. Quizás un cafecito te vendría bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Hay días para todo. Quizás un cafecito te vendría bien.
> Un saludo.



Hey! hoy cumplo 68 !!! (tengo que agregarlo al perfil, pero es cierto, la coqueteria me lo impide.)


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Hey! hoy cumplo 68 !!!


No sé si será otra broma de las tuyas ... Si es cierto, *¡muchas felicidades!*


XiaoRoel said:


> Es impresionante: los foreros de este hilo andamos, en total, por los 130.000 mensajes. Má o menos. Una barbaridad.


 Madre de Dios. Yo había abrigado la esperanza de que sólo supieras de letras, pero ahora parece que también se te dan bien las ciencias: ¿la biología molecular la dominas?

Oldy, amigo, ya podías haberte estirado (uy, me parece que esto no lo decís por allí) y haber comentado algo sobre mi felicitación (que en realidad he sido la única ...).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Blasita, perdona a este malagradecido amigo; en realidad has sido la única. Vayan mis tardíos pero sinceros agradecimientos.

En cuanto a nuestra gruñona amiga de corazón de oro, bueno, yo no le creo ni cuando me dice su nombre... De todos modos, y por si acaso, ¡felicidades, duvija, en tu cumpleaños, sea cuando sea!


----------



## blasita

No hay nada que perdonar, Oldy. Un besazo enorme y muchas gracias.

En realidad, mi comentario iba porque me hubiera gustado que también se te hubiera felicitado como es debido, nada más. A mí me encantan las bromas, chistes, y sobre todo los comentarios inteligentes y ocurrentes con que siempre nos regalan estos foreros. Pero, hombre, digo yo que algo agradable también tiene que caer a la vez, ¿no?


----------



## k-in-sc

duvija said:


> Hey! hoy cumplo 68 !!! (tengo que agregarlo al perfil, pero es cierto, la coqueteria me lo impide.)


Change your location to MY BIRTHDAY PARTY


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> Change your location to MY BIRTHDAY PARTY



And where should I change mine so that blasita isn't alone?


----------



## k-in-sc

You can both put RACKING UP THE POSTS


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> You can both put RACKING UP THE POSTS



Yeahhhhhhhhhh, it is really my birthday (I never remember, but this year, well, no choice. Too many phone calls reminded me of the date). 

So let's celebrate all that stuff!


----------



## duvija

Oldy, 13.333 es un buen número. Da orgullo. Y demuestra tenacidad y buenas intenciones de seguir. Vas por el camino correcto.


----------



## k-in-sc

The road that's paved with good intentions


----------



## bondia

Oldy, me ganas 20 a 10!
Un fuerte abrazo y para Cecilia tambien.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Oldy.
Felicitaciones por tus 40.000÷3 aportes, que ya son alguno más. Espero que sigas por aquí otros 40.000 más al menos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Muchas gracias juandiego. Mientras me dure la cuerda, aquí estaré...


----------



## roxcyn

Muy bien hecho amigo.  Tu nombre de usuario (apodo) me hace reír .


----------



## Oldy Nuts

roxcyn said:


> Muy bien hecho amigo.  Tu nombre de usuario (apodo) me hace reír .



Bueno, ya llevo bastante más de 13 333 mensajes, y estoy un poco más viejo y un poco más chiflado que es esa época...


----------

